# What to bring to the Field- Tips and Tricks



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Basically, when I first went to the field, fresh off my infantry course, I brought all the wrong stuff. Over the years, I have collected all sorts of Gucci kit- some needed, some not! What tips / tricks do you have for making a trip to the field more comfortable?

- In the summer, unless it gets REALLY cold at night, you do not need a sleeping bag (this is my personal opinion, consider the ramifications of not having one). I personally bring a Bivvy bag, with sleeping bag liner, and a ranger blanket. Usually, I end up cooking in this. 

- Pre-place your sleeping bag / liner into your bivvy bag. This will save you valuable time in the dark. 

- BRING YOUR BIVVY BAG! Nothing sucks more than coming back from a patrol, and getting into a wet sleeping bag. This is valid in the summer and the winter. 

- A collapsible foam mattress may be preferable to the issued air mattress. Mine leaks like a sieve, and I wake up with things poking me in the back. Not to mention that when it comes time to pull pull pull, it is a bastard to repack. A collapsible foam mattress is easy to pack, lightweight, and can be set up quickly. 

- Socks. Lots of socks. IN WATERPROOF BAGS. The drink bags from your IMP will work, so will Ziploc bags. I bring at minimum 2 pairs of socks per day of field time. Keep one of these spare pairs in your Tac-Vest

- Waterproof. Everything. From your clothes to phones, everything sucks more when wet. My phone stays in my pocket...in an IMP drink bag. My smokes stay in my tac-vest...in a Ziploc bag. My clothes stay in my rucksack... in a dry-bag. See the theme? You will thank me when it thunderstorms. 

- In the winter, disposable heater pads are awesome (the kind you can put in your gloves, and the kind you can put in your boots). They take the nip out of your toes, keep your fingers from falling off, and are a great way to pre-heat your sleeping bag before you rack out. I carry lots of these in the winter, and my section mates always thank me for it. 

- If you are making a hooch, I recommend at least 6 bungee cords, and 6 tent pegs. Don't cheap out- get the good ones. I use 4x 40", and 2x 54" bungee cords. As for the tent pegs, get steel pegs. Plastic and aluminum break, suck when the ground is frozen, and are generally not long enough. 

- Pack the same things in the same places, every time. I know that my pegs and bungee cords are in the bottom of the two pouches on the left side of my ruck. I know spare ammo goes in the top. It makes life 1000x easier in the dark.

- Buy a headlight. Yes, you look like a miner. It WILL come in handy, guaranteed. Get one with a red filter, as well as white. Mine has 3 Led bulbs, and lights up the night sky. 

- Bring a lighter. Don't smoke? Doesn't matter. You will use it at some point or other, or else someone will need it. 

- A small knife is a huge asset. Whether you are cutting 5/50, field phone wire, or want to carve you initials in someone asscheek, you will probably need it. 

- You were issued 2 pairs of boots for a reason. Your feet fall apart much faster when wet, so change those boots out. At night, take the insoles out of your wet boots, and try to dry them out. If they are soaked, stuff dirty socks in them to try to wick some of the water out overnight. It works. 

- Bring what you need, but don't over pack. You don't need your gore-tex jacket in the summer, and you don't need your bug net in the winter. Be smart, don't over pack, but make sure you have what you think what you will need.

- Sleep as close to naked as you can (when the situation permits). If you sleep in all of your clothes, you are going to be cranky and cold when you have to wake up in the morning. 

- Your thermos really does hold heat for a long time. We made coffee Friday night, and it was still warm Sunday afternoon.

- Ibuprofen really helps in some situations. I bring a little container with Advil, Tylenol, Antacids (I have an ulcer), and Allergy medicine. If not yourself, than for someone else. 

- Nicotine gum (if you are a smoker) can take the edge off your craving if you are going on a long patrol, or adhering to strict light discipline.

- Hang carabiners off your Tac vest in all sorts of places. You will find many uses for them.     

- Bring some gun tape, 5/50 cord, and a few glow-sticks. They will probably all come in handy. 

- Leave the Rambo knife at home. Your job is not to stealthily creep up on sentries and cut their throats. 

- Bring a watch, notepad, and a few pencils. You will need all three, especially if you have a remotely important job.

- If you have it, a Reports and Returns booklet will do your section good, especially if your signaler / radio operator does not know the proper procedures.   

- If you are the radio operator, learn callsigns, channels, codewords, and frequencies. They will help you out, but more importantly, you will not clutter up the net with stupidity.


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

- Baby wipes are good for 'whores baths' (armpits and crotch) when nothing better is available. They are also awesome for cleaning your weapon. 

- Not for the field, but for after, hair conditioner gets cam paint off extremely well

- Bring some candy! Nothing raises moral like a star-burst or some skittles. Waterproof them. They melt.

- Wear your sunglasses in the middle of the day in the winter. Snow blindness is real, and it hurts. 

- Sunscreen is a must. It doesn't matter if you didn't burn for a week in Cuba

- Tabasco sauce can really spice up an IMP, or help keep you awake on those long boring nights. 

- The best piece of kit I own is my shemagh. Google this if you don't know what it is. I never leave home without it.


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

- Powdered crystal light or Gatorade doesn't only taste good, but also helps replenish vital electrolytes that your body needs.

- In the winter, shave at night. This gives the oils your skin produces a chance to regenerate, and your neck / face will thank you.

- You know those BEW's that you have, that are scratched to shit and you can barely see out of them? Wear them. I have had 2 friends almost loose their eyesight from getting tree branches in the face while bush bashing in the middle of the night. 

- If you are like me, and super susceptible to poison ivy, carry Hydrocortisone cream. It can be purchased over the counter at 0.5% strength, or available by prescription up to 3% (I think). Apply it immediately if you see signs of PI. Don't let it spread- it CAN hospitalize you (has happened twice to me).

- On that note, if you are burning brush for whatever reason, do not burn poison ivy. This turns the oil (the part of it that actually irritates your skin) into smoke, which you breathe in. Which is bad. Very bad. 

- When you take your rucksack apart, repack it immediately. This will save you time when you need to bug out, it will stop your stuff from getting lost, etc. 

- If you are carrying a radio with a handset attached, it fits wonderfully in your C9 pouch. 

- Have downtime you need to fill with mindless pleasure? Bring a gameboy color. They are blood indestructible. Google Gulf War Gameboy if you don't believe me.

- Unless your regiment demands it, there is no need to bring your Beret to the field.  

- If you are important enough to get a map, Map Tack it. Then draw all over it with whiteboard markers. Then, wipe it off, and redraw on it 

- Always have gloves. If you can, get them 1 size too small, so that you still have some dexterity in your fingertips. Try hand bombing a mag with gloves that don't fit. It sucks.

- If you have a mag charger, bring it. If you have two, bring both.

- On that note, this is the best mag charger I have ever used. http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/54285-7.html

- Buy a bore snake. Makes cleaning your barrel a breeze. Well worth it. Make sure you buy the right caliber.


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> - If you are carrying a radio with a handset attached, it fits wonderfully in your C9 pouch.



IMO,  it's better to keep the handset attached to the shoulder strap of your radio bag,  easy spot to grab it and hand it off to the Platoon Commander, etc  As well,  I can see the handset in the tac vest pocket being annoying if you forget to take it off the pocket before taking your pack off.  To each their own though.



			
				Dkeh said:
			
		

> - If you have a mag charger, bring it. If you have two, bring both.
> 
> - On that note, this is the best mag charger I have ever used. http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/54285-7.html
> 
> - Buy a bore snake. Makes cleaning your barrel a breeze. Well worth it. Make sure you buy the right caliber.



Bore snakes are great pieces of kit.

What is the advantage from that Butler Creek strip speed loader compared to the mag chargers?   Mag chargers I think work just fine and are fast,  plus the price is right (free in every can of ammo).


Just a FYI,  as this may interest you or others if they haven't seen this.  I made a thread that is kind of on par with this awhile ago,  although it is more geared towards non issue kit
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99888.0.html


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

I found that putting it in the C9 pouch stopped it from falling out while running across a field, or being pulled out by a stray tree branch. Then again, all it shares the C9 pouch with is Skittles. 

The advantages, in my opinion are two fold. One, when not being used, it sits flat, and can be stored much easier than a standard mag charger (I keep mine in the little side pocket on the right breast mag pouch). Secondly, I have never had a "hangup" when charging a mag with this charger. I know Myself and many others who have loaded hundreds of mags with the issued charger have randomly come across chargers that will not work for whatever reason (Not operator failure, swaping the charger out usually works). Plus, this doesn't jam up if there is sand or ice built up in it!

Thanks for the link to your topic! I will definitely take a good look at it. I ORIGINALLY intended this thread to be for tips like Heater Bag + Tabasco sauce = improvised CS, and other such field-craft tricks, but aftermarket gear somehow managed to creep into my thoughts!


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2012)

Rog, 


What I found helps retain the handset onto the strap is to use elastic bands,  either the rubber(thick one) kind or rentention bands
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3249292&A=SearchResult&SearchID=1870778&ObjectID=3249292&ObjectType=27

Put the shoulder strap through the retention/elastic up to where you hook the handset too onto your shoulder strap.  Then lift up the retention band and put the handset through that and clip onto your shoulder strap.   Retention band will keep the handset inplace until you lift the band up again, too unclip the handset for use.


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Good call. That looks like a solid purchase. Do you still have your USMC tarp? Is it worth the $45?


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2012)

Yea I still use it,  works good for me,  I really like that it packs up smaller then the issue ground sheet and is a bit lighter.   

I haven't used the tarp in real heavy rain,  so I can't say how well it holds up to that,  but for the light rains, etc it works great.


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Hmm. Take note new guys! I think I will pick one up for myself.

Another thing I recommend is a dump pouch. Very handy.


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> - Buy a bore snake. Makes cleaning your barrel a breeze. Well worth it. Make sure you buy the right caliber.



The "right calibre" point is key. During my Phase III course, someone attempted to pull a 7.62 boresnake through a 5.56mm C9 barrel. It didn't work. Weapons techs apparently tried to figure ways to dissolve it in the barrel. Nothing worked, and so the barrel was a writeoff, and apparent, so was the gun as a result.

One other tip I'd add: leave that POS Goretex jacket at home. The nylon inner lining COMPLETELY defeats the purpose of the Goretex inner shell. Invest in a Snugpak Sleeka jacket, and wear it under the new rainjacket. It'll keep you warm and toasty, and doesn't absorb so much water.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> - The best piece of kit I own is my shemagh. Google this if you don't know what it is. I never leave home without it.



All well and fine but some one might have a problem with this piece of kit IE; CSM, RSM, BGSM. Plus nothing screams wannabe like a FNG no matter the rank NCO/Officer showing up on EX/Course with one on. Some people also take exception to others that haven't been anywhere wearing them. So before running out and buying it ask around and look around first could save some grief.


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

That's a good point tank. They are fairly standard in my regiment, I had not considered that aspect. 

It isn't worn as a head wrap so much as a scarf, bug net, expedient blanket, ect. 

And no, I would definitely not bring it on course!


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> That's a good point tank. They are fairly standard in my regiment, I had not considered that aspect.
> 
> It isn't worn as a head wrap so much as a scarf, bug net, expedient blanket, ect.
> 
> And no, I would definitely not bring it on course!



They used to be looked down on - I think they're being accepted more now. Hell, I got issued one, sort of - a coyote brown light scarf - for Afghanistan. I have had a couple for a while, and they're a phenomenal piece of kit indeed.


----------



## Miller97 (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> - Baby wipes are good for 'whores baths' (armpits and crotch) when nothing better is available. They are also awesome for cleaning your weapon.
> 
> - Not for the field, but for after, hair conditioner gets cam paint off extremely well
> 
> ...




No tour? No Shemagh, you haven't earned one.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 May 2012)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> No tour? No Shemagh, you haven't earned one.



Because only those of us who've had a tour are allowed to exercise their LCF?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 May 2012)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> No tour? No Shemagh, you haven't earned one.



Let me guess,  you watched JARHEAD and stole the idea for that comment from the "you want a brand?  you gotta earn it" scene...


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Let me guess,  you watched JARHEAD and stole the idea for that comment from the "you want a brand?  you gotta earn it" scene...



That's the scene that ran through my head too!


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2012)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> No tour? No Shemagh, you haven't earned one.



Baloney and hogwash. Get off that high horse you're on.

And "Jarhead" was the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Because only those of us who've had a tour are allowed to exercise their LCF?



Yeah, that's been make take on people who play that card. Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot your hard go as gate guard entitles you to wear a shemagh. Slipped my mind. Carry on.


----------



## Spooks (18 May 2012)

Shemaghs are great for most things. It's just one of the things I learned from the Gan - they can keep you cool, undusted, and warm all with one piece of kit. I only have 1 tour and a bunch of them for different environmental colors but I have never heard that 'you can't have one unless you have a tour'. 

For Mr Miller97, will it matter if your tour was during Op Medusa or Op Attention? Those were two different types of tours. Is there also a caveat, in your opinion, that 'you had to go outside the wire' or is everyone who went on tour allowed to have one? What if your tour was 'over there' but you never stepped in country b/c you were at a staging point? What about time in theatre? Are people who have 35d in theatre but were hit by and IED ranked differently than those who had 9mon in theatre manning the postal service (no offense intended to posties, btw)? I am very interested how one 'earns a shemagh'. I bought mine from Supply Sergeant (I know they are overpriced and blah blah blah) and never earned it in the terms that it was given to me. Most things earned are thussly given to you in the army, so I would like to know if a shemagh purchase is NPF or PF. What's the NSN for one? You earn jump wings and the right to wear para PT gear if you pass the course. Tours act very differently and there are too many exceptions for your black and white statement.

+1 to the OPI for recommending this piece of kit though.


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> Shemaghs are great for most things. It's just one of the things I learned from the Gan - they can keep you cool, undusted, and warm all with one piece of kit



This is the reason I love it. Warm, cool, dry, bug free, etc. 



			
				GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> +1 to the OPI for recommending this piece of kit though.


'
Cheers!


Now, lets get back on track  With all of the experience in this thread, i'm sure others have tips and tricks on what to bring to the field, how to stay comfortable, how to cut weight, etc.


----------



## Spooks (18 May 2012)

-I have found that a small pillow gives you a much better sleep in the field than bunched up cloths or a stump. You don't need your king-size pillot from home, but there are nice ones that are like 16"x10" (guesstimate)

-1 deck of cards in a section. Passes by slow Ex's nicely and creates group cohesion

- Dental tools! They help you clean your weapon in ways that I couldn't even imagine before (esp great fr garrison cleaning)

I'll think of more later.


----------



## Miller97 (18 May 2012)

I wore mine once for a field ex and got jacked up for it and the whole reason was because "I never had a tour so therefore i havent earned the right to wear it"  therefore mine stays in a drawer at home


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> - Dental tools! They help you clean your weapon in ways that I couldn't even imagine before (esp great fr garrison cleaning)


Or an old shaving brush


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2012)

US PXs sell little "combat pillows" that crush down to nearly nothing but still work pretty good. It's a good little piece of kit especially for MTTs.

Also, PackTowels. Small, dry fast, take up no space in your kit. And they can even add a little extra warmth if someone turns off the heater in the transient tents, I learned on a recent trip I was on.

Miller97 - if anyone gives you shit about a shemagh, invite them to, ahem, copulate with their headgear.


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

I picked up a small pillow in the Meaford Canex, and (ladies, please excuse me) it feels like a breast. I feel like I am laying on my girlfriends chest when I sleep. It makes it quite hard to wake up in the morning.

On a side note, 84mm concrete rounds after they have been fired smell EXACTLY like sour cream and onion chips (the casing, not the actual round). I thought I was going crazy, but I kept walking up to people and saying "Smell this". Same answer from 5 different people.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 May 2012)

Cool thread, interesting reading with lots of great points.



			
				Dkeh said:
			
		

> - Leave the Rambo knife at home. Your job is not to stealthily creep up on sentries and cut their throats.


Disagree with this depending on what your job is.  In the light infantry one of your best options is to quietly take out a sentry.  If you can take out an OP or sentry and sneak your platoon or company that much closer to the unaware enemy before you engage them so much the better.




			
				Miller97 said:
			
		

> I wore mine once for a field ex and got jacked up for it and the whole reason was because "I never had a tour so therefore i havent earned the right to wear it"  therefore mine stays in a drawer at home



Well brother, now you know better.  
Having a tour doesn't mean shit. There's lots of clowns with tours who sat with their thumbs up their ass. Wear the shemagh because it's a useful piece of kit and not to look cool and you're good to go.  It's up to new privates and corporals to challenge that "you didn't earn it" crap.


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Disagree with this depending on what your job is.  In the light infantry one of your best options is to quietly take out a sentry.  If you can take out an OP or sentry and sneak your platoon or company that much closer to the unaware enemy before you engage them so much the better.



I'm just saying, in the field on an FTX or the like, you don't need a 12" KA-BAR


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> I'm just saying, in the field on an FTX or the like, you don't need a 12" KA-BAR



Plus they work like morale patches  ;D


----------



## Robert0288 (18 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> I picked up a small pillow in the Meaford Canex, and (ladies, please excuse me) it feels like a breast. I feel like I am laying on my girlfriends chest when I sleep. It makes it quite hard to wake up in the morning.



I got one of those pillows.  It's been with me everywhere I've been since.


----------



## twilrecce (18 May 2012)

Depending on the reliability of your QM or RQ a machete can come in handy for certain tasks


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2012)

Sorry for getting every one wound up about the shemagh, but just saying to watch out about it. I got mine in Bosnia in 2003 from the 9th/12th Lancers when I was on exchange with them. I've worn it forever, no one said a word to me till I was at the School in Gagtown, some Infantry WO jacked me up saying that I couldn't wear it because I hadn't been over to the sandbox. I just laughed at him told him to get of my tank.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 May 2012)

1. Primary weapon and bayonet, cleaning kit with lots of oil
2. Grenades
3. Ammo for primary weapon
4. Ammo for other weapons in the platoon
5. Ammo for other weapons in the Coy
6. An overwhelming desire to slay the evil doers and then roll in their entrails
7. Water
8. Maybe some food
9. More ammo, just in case they're not getting the hint
10. A shovel
11. A secondary weapon (apart from the bayonet and shovel that is)
12. Other unimportant stuff

 :camo:


----------



## Pieman (18 May 2012)

My troop had a kit list for winter and summer. I stuck to that. Only thing extra I would bring is some candy, wet wipes, hand sanitizing gel. Did I need all of that? Hell no. Why did I bring it? Because they told me to. I don't think Combat Engineers had the same flexibility with regards to kit like the Infantry, or perhaps it was just my regiment that operated that way.

After that, I would bring books, a small labtop, PSP, and whatever else I could to keep me from going insane from boredom. Some exercises are great and you are super busy, others were those of those kind of Ex where you sit on your butt 99% of the time.


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I don't think Combat Engineers had the same flexibility with regards to kit like the Infantry,



We did, in both engineer regiments where i served. Of course, if you were a complete new guy, you didn't have the same flexibility as others until you proved you could take care of yourself and bring what was needed.

These days, i just need to bring my reservation confirmation number and decent dinner attire.


----------



## Pieman (18 May 2012)

One field troop I was in said 'Just bring whatever you want to take'. Then the SSM found out and snapped his crayons. Ha, I really was thankful I followed the kit list that day.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2012)

The reason there is kit list is a stated by CDN Aviator I've had troops show up for EX with no sleeping bags or rain gear or winter coats because it is only a weekend Ex and they planned to sleep in the vehicle with the heater running any way. At which point it became a dismounted EX and everyone went in to OPs.

On the same Note when I was with the Strats we went to Bosnia with 3VP all of Recce Squadron didn't take our Rucks as it wasn't on the kit list. Their CO lost his noodle We brought an extra kit bag instead.


----------



## cupper (18 May 2012)

Way back in my day, we had the old combat scarf to fill the same role as a shemagh.

I miss mine today.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Cool thread, interesting reading with lots of great points.
> *Disagree with this depending on what your job is.  In the light infantry one of your best options is to quietly take out a sentry.*  If you can take out an OP or sentry and sneak your platoon or company that much closer to the unaware enemy before you engage them so much the better.
> 
> And you've done this lots, right?
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 May 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And you've done this lots, right?
> 
> The best reason to bring a big honking Rambo knife is to split kindling, which is important if you're canoe camping.  :



Have I killed a sentry with a knife? No not yet..

But stemming from ex spartan bear there were numerous instances were opfor came upon sentries and required to dispatch them.  After even just that ex rocking blanks and west kit I'm a believer and will always carry a decent sized blade.

A good counter argument is if someone carries a bayonet why need a Rambo knife?

Still I'm making myself sick trying to decide if I should carry my Gerber mk 2 or buy a SOG seal elite blade.
Won't be chopping kindling (have a tomahawk for that) but it makes me feel badass and in war morale to physical is 10 to 1 right


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Have I killed a sentry with a knife? No not yet..
> 
> But stemming from ex spartan bear there were numerous instances were opfor came upon sentries and required to dispatch them.  After even just that ex rocking blanks and west kit I'm a believer and will always carry a decent sized blade.
> 
> ...



Yes, of course. After all:

Voodoo's melée weapon is the tomahawk axe. 

http://medalofhonor.wikia.com/wiki/Voodoo

  ;D


----------



## Redeye (19 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Way back in my day, we had the old combat scarf to fill the same role as a shemagh.
> 
> I miss mine today.



I still have one somewhere - it's a little heavy in the summer - but they are a pretty cool piece of kit.

I've heard people come aboard other people about shemaghs and it's ridiculous. They work, and generally they're tolerated even if not issued because everyone knows how useful they are - which suggests, well, never mind, I'm going to start talking sense. 


I still have one somewhere - it's a little heavy in the summer - but they are a pretty cool piece of kit.

I've heard people come aboard other people about shemaghs and it's ridiculous. They work, and generally they're tolerated even if not issued because everyone knows how useful they are - which suggests, well, never mind, I'm going to start talking sense. 

I'll add another piece of kit that I love - a Jetboil or MSR Simmerlite stove. I keep one and a few little things of ramen, coffee, hot chocolate, etc in one of the accessory pouches from my small pack - comes in handy on long shifts etc. Jetboils are pretty jammy - but I have an MSR because it runs on napatha which is easily to acquire (and you can fly with the fuel bottles as long as they're emptied and washed out), not so with propane bottles. MSR makes a variant that will burn damned near anything - diesel, mogas, avgas, napatha - but it costs more and I've never seen a need. Don't get a Whisperlite - a canteen cup won't stand on it, but it will on the Simmerlite.


----------



## malone_703 (19 May 2012)

I don't have a Jetboil, but I was the only guy in the section with Nescafe 3 in 1s.  Another good thing to bring to the field, half decent instant coffee.  Walmart in Pembroke has 3 in 1 now, but if you want to be a big wheel you can get Starbucks Via.

I stored all my spare clothes in ziploc bags.  A bag of shirts, a bag of socks ect.  Then I switched to a dry bag, clothes that are low on the priority list (spare uniform) are at the bottom and socks at the top. 

I brought spare boots for years, then I got issued Gore-tex socks.  If you haven't been issued some do what you can to get issued a pair.  If your boots are wet put them on, if you think you'll get wet put them on.  Gore-tex socks have replaced my Neos.

That's all I can think of right now.  I'll add more as I think of it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 May 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Yes, of course. After all:
> 
> Voodoo's melée weapon is the tomahawk axe.
> 
> ...



That dude is so fake. I can barely pull my tomahawk out on the fly- it's impossible to put it away without asking the dude behind me for help.  


Years later I still find myself still toying with kit layouts. For me the must haves are;

Thermal top
snugpak softie jacket
gore text stealth suit
headlamp
LARGE RAMBO LIKE FIGHTING KNIFE
softie sleeping bag4Bivy Bag
ranger blanket
shemagh

right behind  must have;
MSR pocket rocket-butane fuel-canteen cup-cup a soup/mr noodles/hot chocolate
field pillow
SOG tomahawk

I'm a big fan of NEOs and gore text socks but I've often found that when in the woods you go above your knees in water anyways so bringing goretexy socks and NEOs can be moot.  

On recce course the nav points will be conveniently across (literally)  neck deep ponds which negates a lot of stay dry kit


----------



## armyvern (19 May 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Sorry for getting every one wound up about the shemagh, but just saying to watch out about it. I got mine in Bosnia in 2003 from the 9th/12th Lancers when I was on exchange with them. I've worn it forever, no one said a word to me till I was at the School in Gagtown, some Infantry WO jacked me up saying that I couldn't wear it because I hadn't been over to the sandbox. I just laughed at him told him to get of my tank.



...
Shemaghs are the cats ass; they are an awesome and versatile piece of kit that should, I believe, be issued to every troop. I've had one for 15 years now.

Being wary about them though is a fair assessment. It is dependent upon your CoC - not some Pte or Cpl who insists that if you haven't been there, done that - that you are not "entitled" to wear. That's a horseshit statement from those types; sadly the CF has more than a few of those types these days.

Owning one is a smart move: whether your CoC _wherever_ will allow you to wear them though is a different matter. If they do, you're in. If they don't ... pray for them to be posted out --- soon.   Else one would still own one when they finally have a CoC or a posting to a location that does allow their wear.

The issues with wearing them (or not) are caused exactly because they aren't issued kit (at least to the general masses - they have been bought and given out in-theatre to some). We had troops wearing them last year in-theatre and I had zero issues with that - I never said a peep. The RSM however was not of the same mindset. The rule came down that they "were for wear OTW only" as there was no requirement to wear them inside as our 14 hour workdays in KAF for 9 months with 12 days of HLTA were, apparently, a "pretty jammy go". I chatted with RSM, but lost. The very next day, I watched, very frustratedly, as our AoA troops who worked their asses off in 50 degree temperatures to pull the Leo armour were engulfed in a massive sandstorm (as was I, but I wasn't doing the manual labour) ... they were absolutely encrusted in crap. Behind their BEWs, their clothes, their entire faces and hair ---- everything. I'm sure that Jesus wept.

Had that sandstorm occured the morning before when they were still wearing shamaghs, they'd have been able to wipe the constant sweat from their heads, faces, eyes and the shemagh itself would have wicked much of the moisture from their uniforms. As an added bonus, they'd have been able to pull the shemagh up over their faces to protect their eyes and keep the dirt out of them during the sandstorm; best of all, they'd not have had to inhale all that infamous KAF poo dust and dirt into their lungs for the duration. All because they were slotted into an inside the wire CFTPO instead of an OTW CFTPO. No change to 'the rule' occured. Apparently, the only people who sweat, work hard and get dirty are OTW and it is a fact that sandstorms obviously stop dead in their tracks when they reach the wire of KAF.  :


----------



## Armymedic (19 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of NEOs and gore text socks but I've often found that when in the woods you go above your knees in water anyways so bringing goretexy socks and NEOs can be moot.



As much as I love NEOs, their water holding capacity after getting into knee deep water, or even snow, makes me tend to leave them behind with my second dry set of boots if those are the conditions we are walking through.

BTW, I think this is an awesome discussion thread.


----------



## Loachman (19 May 2012)

malone_703 said:
			
		

> if you want to be a big wheel you can get Starbucks Via.



Like these guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRIriU1ApVc

Yes, it's been posted here before, but I am sure that there are those who have not seen it. For those who have, enjoy it again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> Shemaghs are the cats ***; they are an awesome and versatile piece of kit that should, I believe, be issued to every troop. I've had one for 15 years now.
> 
> Being wary about them though is a fair assessment. It is dependent upon your CoC - not some Pte or Cpl who insists that if you haven't been there, done that - that you are not "entitled" to wear. That's a horseshit statement from those types; sadly the CF has more than a few of those types these days.
> ...



That's exactly why millions of people in central asia and northern Africa have been wearing them since the end of the last ice age. You'd think we'd adopt that, kind of like we adopted to mukluk from the Inuit. :

Speaking if which, I always wore a shemagh in the MEast, and most anywhere else, and when when mountaineering as well as it shields from the intense sun at high altitude and protects from blowing glacier dust, which is as fine as baby powder and gets 'everywhere'. It makes a fine 'field towel' as well when required, or a sling if it comes to it.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (19 May 2012)

The Snugpak "softie" has become a treasured part of my kit, along with NEOs.

Always bring civies. Especially if they say "don't bring civies."


----------



## Shamrock (19 May 2012)

Two laundry bags, even if the kit list calls for one.


----------



## Redeye (20 May 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> That's exactly why millions of people in central asia and northern Africa have been wearing them since the end of the last ice age. You'd think we'd adopt that, kind of like we adopted to mukluk from the Inuit. :
> 
> Speaking if which, I always wore a shemagh in the MEast, and most anywhere else, and when when mountaineering as well as it shields from the intense sun at high altitude and protects from blowing glacier dust, which is as fine as baby powder and gets 'everywhere'. It makes a fine 'field towel' as well when required, or a sling if it comes to it.



I have a couple of "civvie" shemaghs/keffiyeh I neglected to bring - but I've picked up a couple for my HLTA in Jordan. They're awesome pieces of kit - I kind of hate that they've become a hipster fashion item now, because I've had them for years.


----------



## dangerboy (20 May 2012)

Even though it is now heading into the summer season here is a couple of points for winter operations:

1. Clothes pins - these are useful to hang your wet clothing up to dry. If you just hang clothing over the string in the ten man tent the items have a habit of falling off. But if you pin the items they will not fall off and get wet or lost.

2.  Black marker - every 2IC should carry one as there is always one person that deploys without marking his kit. In a tent or back of a LAV there is nothing worse than having kit laying around that nobody knows whose it is.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 May 2012)

If you're going into modular tenting then one of these things is great:


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 May 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> 2.  Black marker - every 2IC should carry one as there is always one person that deploys without marking his kit. In a tent or back of a LAV there is nothing worse than having kit laying around that nobody knows whose it is.



I love when this happens  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (21 May 2012)

Donk't foret your sense of humor.....


It's vital.  ;D


----------



## Strike (22 May 2012)

Flip-flops.

Even if you are told you're going to be stuck in the field for weeks on end, there may be a couple of snivel runs to clean up.  May as well be prepared.


----------



## R031button (22 May 2012)

Tobbaco, smoker or chewer or neither, having a smoke for a guy that's run out is instant moral.



Alternatively you can wait three weeks and then sell them at a massively inflated price >


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

R031button said:
			
		

> Alternatively you can wait three weeks and then sell them at a massively inflated price >



I have done this, quite a few times. Do I feel bad about it? Hell no, PPPPPP.

The marker is an awesome idea. I have needed one a disproportionate amount of times in the field. 

I mark my rucksack with a small piece of colored gun tape (red) on the left shoulder strap, so I can quickly find it when all the rucks get tossed off the back of an MSVS.

I also bring a small flip up battle sight. If I am in a position where I SHOULDN'T be doing too much shooting (I.E signaler), I will usually ask my CoC if I can swap the Elcan for the battle sight. 1 pound may not make a big difference at first, but it DEFINITELY does after 12 hours.  Plus, it is easier to recognize my rifle by the battle sight instead of the sling.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> I have done this, quite a few times. Do I feel bad about it? Hell no, PPPPPP.



So much for your spouting off about keeping up the morale of your section mates.

I don't know how things are done elsewhere, but we used to call that 'buddy fucking' and still do.

Some day, you're going to need something from those guys that you gouged and took advantage of. They won't have forgotten your screwing them over.

Karma is a hard task master. What goes around, comes around. 

Normally in spades.


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

I don't have a problem handing out a few smokes. I don't have a problem handing out a pack of smokes. 

I DO have a problem handing out a pack of smokes to the same people on every exercise. I don't know if you smoke or not, but it is bloody expensive. I choose to smoke, and I can afford to buy my own cigarettes. Simple as that. 

When it gets to the point where we go out for a week, and people only bring 1 pack, when they are a pack a *day* smokers, that is ridiculous. I am not your smoke fairy, I am not rich, and I will not keep supplying you with cigarettes. One or two, here and there, perfectly acceptable. A pack because you forgot one? Sure, shit happens. 

A pack every few days, every exercise. Hell no. If you want smokes that bad, you can buy them off me. 

When I first joined, there was a guy who had been in for a couple years. He kept bumming smokes off me and other people (a pack at a time), so I started keeping a tally. Over 3 years, he bummed 8 CARTONS of smokes. Enough said. 

I am not perfect, I forget smokes, and when I do need one, fellow smokers are more than happy to give me one, because I share and share-alike. 

As for spouting off about morale? I mentioned morale once...saying that candy raises morale. 

Sorry, I guess your comment just rubbed me the wrong way. I can see how my previous comment could be viewed, but it is just one of those things that really grates on my nerves.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> I DO have a problem handing out a pack of smokes to the same people on every exercise. I don't know if you smoke or not, but it is bloody expensive. I choose to smoke, and I can afford to buy my own cigarettes. Simple as that.



And smokes/dip/whatever are *LUXURY* items.

It's not like you're hoarding water in 50 degree heat, or a spare sleeping bag in -40.

If you're generally good enough to share, but it's being taken advantage of, charge 'em.


----------



## Jimmy_D (22 May 2012)

R031button said:
			
		

> Tobbaco, smoker or chewer or neither, having a smoke for a guy that's run out is instant moral.
> Alternatively you can wait three weeks and then sell them at a massively inflated price >





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> So much for your spouting off about keeping up the morale of your section mates.
> 
> I don't know how things are done elsewhere, but we used to call that 'buddy fucking' and still do.




Hmmm, so thats what our field canteen was doing when they raised the price $5 / pack.

Thank god I do not smoke anymore.


----------



## HollywoodCowboy (22 May 2012)

I bring my wife, she carries everything, cleans and cooks.
Sorry mom you were slowing me down.

PS she wears a shemagh!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2012)

Selling them at overly inflated prices vice a small profit for inconvenience are two very different things.

Constantly supplying the same leech is ridiculous. Have the balls to say no.

I also don't know about other provinces, but I know one unit, in Ontario, that got in dutch with the MPs and the DJAG for selling smokes in the canteen without a provincial license. It's illegal, whether in the field or not.


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Selling them at overly inflated prices vice a small profit for inconvenience are two very different things.
> 
> Constantly supplying the same leech is ridiculous. Have the balls to say no.
> 
> I also don't know about other provinces, but I know one unit, in Ontario, that got in dutch with the MPs and the DJAG for selling smokes in the canteen without a provincial license. It's illegal, whether in the field or not.



I should have clarified the price. I smoke a pack a day, but bring enough smokes for 2 packs per day. I pay $11.50 per pack, and sell them at $15. 
It is too bad about it being illegal, our canteen was considering it, but decided against it for the same reason you supplied.


----------



## MedCorps (22 May 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> -I have found that a small pillow gives you a much better sleep in the field than bunched up cloths or a stump. You don't need your king-size pillot from home, but there are nice ones that are like 16"x10" (guesstimate)



I have had one of these zipper stuff-in-crap pillows for years (mine is OG, but it looks like they are CADPAT now).  What a great, unassuming piece of kit which is not only light and take up little space, but has been most welcome at nights with its fuzzy softness sleeping side. 

http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/bnc/2096_0.htm

You could probably make one for a fraction of the price, but for those of us who are lazy, it is worth the 25 bones.  

MC


----------



## my72jeep (22 May 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> I have had one of these zipper stuff-in-crap pillows for years (mine is OG, but it looks like they are CADPAT now).  What a great, unassuming piece of kit which is not only light and take up little space, but has been most welcome at nights with its fuzzy softness sleeping side.
> 
> http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/bnc/2096_0.htm
> 
> ...



I just pack the fleece pillow case fill it with my cadpats or coat and boom a good pillow.


----------



## Lerch (22 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I just pack the fleece pillow case fill it with my cadpats or coat and boom a good pillow.



I made one out of a spare fleece sweater...comfy goodness 

It sits in the top of my ruck and holds things like my scarf and other little things.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 May 2012)

A lightweight folding pruning saw. 

You can cut through the wrist thick branches, or rope, day or night, without all the friggin' noise and hassle (and injuries) caused by flailing away with a heavy machete or Rambo knife. It also doesn't leave huge shiny wood chips behind that give you away faster to a sharp bad guy.


----------



## dangles (23 May 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> I have had one of these zipper stuff-in-crap pillows for years (mine is OG, but it looks like they are CADPAT now).  What a great, unassuming piece of kit which is not only light and take up little space, but has been most welcome at nights with its fuzzy softness sleeping side.
> 
> http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/bnc/2096_0.htm
> 
> ...



The new ice coat [or at least sort of new since I just joined the past year] has a zipper on it which you can use to stuff the coat inside itself and create the same type of pillow...I'm not sure if the new rain jacket has the same capability, too lazy to check. Anyway if all else fails I just ball up a bunch of clothes  :2c:


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

I used to just ball up some clothes, but I have to say, after having a pillow in the field, I will never go back  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (23 May 2012)

I've noticed a few folks making reference to small camp stoves.

Years ago ( Mid 90s) I bought a small British Army Hexamine stove. It's a simple fold up affair, that stores the solid fuel blocks inside when not in use. Fairly cheap if you find them in a surplus shop. Coghlans makes one that looks identical, but I don't know if the metal is as robust. 

For the small space that it takes up in a ruck, pack, or pouch....I find I always stow it. Very nice to simply light and have it boil up some water, or heat something up. The fuel says it burns up to 10 mins, but I've found it's more like 7-8.

Found one in the UK, but I'm sure there are tons available here in NA.

http://www.meanandgreen.com/army/Mil-com/Solid_Fuel_Hexamine_Cooker_and_Tablets/3330/1171.html


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

If i'm not mistaken, didn't we stop handing hexamine out? I love the "MAY CAUSE DEATH" warning ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (23 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> If i'm not mistaken, didn't we stop handing hexamine out? I love the "MAY CAUSE DEATH" warning ;D



LOL. I seem to remember that...


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I've noticed a few folks making reference to small camp stoves.
> 
> Years ago ( Mid 90s) I bought a small British Army Hexamine stove. It's a simple fold up affair, that stores the solid fuel blocks inside when not in use. Fairly cheap if you find them in a surplus shop. Coghlans makes one that looks identical, but I don't know if the metal is as robust.
> 
> ...



I remember using something similar, and I think it was in Canada. The stove did work quite well, except that the stand was not all that secure on hard or frozen ground. I am also fairly certain that it was an issue item. My serious field time ended more than thirty years ago, so I can't be more precise.


----------



## GAP (23 May 2012)

C4 works great.....just saying..... ;D


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> C4 works great.....just saying..... ;D



Just don't stomp it out  >


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> If i'm not mistaken, didn't we stop handing hexamine out? I love the "MAY CAUSE DEATH" warning ;D


They used to include hexamine squares in oooooooooooold Canadian ration packs (still with cans o' food, if memory serves?).


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

I have some kicking around in my kit room (read: closet) somewhere. I "tactically acquired" them, before they made their way to the dump.

They smell like shit


----------



## my72jeep (23 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Just don't stomp it out  >


Really you believe that? Don't you watch mythbusters?


----------



## chrisf (23 May 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Flip-flops.
> 
> Even if you are told you're going to be stuck in the field for weeks on end, there may be a couple of snivel runs to clean up.  May as well be prepared.



Even if there isn't, they're great for airing your feet out when the situation permits....


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Really you believe that? Don't you watch mythbusters?



From what I understand, C4 requires a blasting cap for detonation, correct? A combination of heat and pressure that can not be generated by the force of a boot stomping on it?

Correct me if i'm wrong!

I meant the boot stomping as a joke


----------



## GAP (23 May 2012)

C4 burns too hot & fast to stomp out....the C ration cans we used would be red hot in about 10-15 seconds.....


----------



## OldSolduer (23 May 2012)

Just a thought - have we mentioned a weapon and ammo?  ;D


----------



## GAP (23 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Just a thought - have we mentioned a weapon and ammo?  ;D



They are already playing with C4, and other fun things, now you want to give them weapons...?  ;D


----------



## Strike (23 May 2012)

Well, there was already talk about bringing a big 'ol knife with which to take out sentries. I suggest a garrote might be better.  It's not as messy and can double as a snare if you get lost in the woods and need to find food.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Well, there was already talk about bringing a big 'ol knife with which to take out sentries. I suggest a garrote might be better.  It's not as messy and can double as a snare if you get lost in the woods and need to find food.



Oh oh. There's the wedge tangent that'll send this into a spiral ;D


----------



## GAP (23 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Oh oh. There's the wedge tangent that'll send this into a spiral ;D



What garrot's 101, battle axes/tomahawks, or simple lashing with a wet noodle....? easy peasy... ;D




op:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2012)

You don't need all the high speed, low drag when God is your spotter ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (23 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> What garrot's 101, battle axes/tomahawks, or simple lashing with a wet noodle....? easy peasy... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :facepalm: A Tomahawk is too big to pack in a ruck, plus its smarter than most soldiers. They know where Iraq is..the missiles that is.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You don't need all the high speed, low drag when God is your spotter ;D


If God really IS this guy's spotter, he wouldn't need the scope....


----------



## Loachman (23 May 2012)

Is the Vatican getting that serious?

I'm not Catholic.

Should I be worried?


----------



## GAP (23 May 2012)

Hmmm....VDM*?







*Vatican Designated Marksman...


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

Popemobile to the rescue!


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> C4 burns too hot & fast to stomp out....the C ration cans we used would be red hot in about 10-15 seconds.....



And if you use it to eat, you'll have less left to rearrange geography  ;D


----------



## GAP (24 May 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And if you use it to eat, you'll have less left to rearrange geography  ;D


.
Oh no, we had scads of C4, compliments of the E5's....bunker busters.  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (24 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> That dude is so fake. I can barely pull my tomahawk out on the fly- it's impossible to put it away without asking the dude behind me for help.
> 
> 
> Years later I still find myself still toying with kit layouts. For me the must haves are;
> ...



Big Rambo knife and tomahawk ? Really? : do you bring a compound bow and explosive tipped arrows for taking out bunkers like Rambo also or do you prefer a cross bow with oak shafts so they shatter better when they hit the sentries necks, ala Wild Geese, oh wait that was what the Rambo knife was for.


----------



## my72jeep (24 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> If i'm not mistaken, didn't we stop handing hexamine out? I love the "MAY CAUSE DEATH" warning ;D


I remember when it came 6 Tabs on a white card with big black letters POISON or was that POISSON?


----------



## Old Sweat (24 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I remember when it came 6 Tabs on a white card with big black letters POISON or was that POISSON?



There was an old army urban legend about the military training assistance program student from a Francophone 3rd world country who ended up in hospital after eating some of the tablets. His excuse was he thought the tablets were fish and Canadians had misspelt POISSON.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

Did he eat a claymore too?


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> There was an old army urban legend about the military training assistance program student from a Francophone 3rd world country who ended up in hospital after eating some of the tablets. His excuse was he thought the tablets were fish and Canadians had misspelt POISSON.
> 
> :facepalm:


I've heard the same urban legend when they took them out of the ration packs.


----------



## my72jeep (24 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've heard the same urban legend when they took them out of the ration packs.


It was an R22R member that was the unfortunate fellow in the story In my day. I still have one of the 6 tab sheets.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2012)

I got a sandbag full of those tabs somewhere......


----------



## my72jeep (24 May 2012)

the green ones yes but not the old white ones.


----------



## Dkeh (25 May 2012)

Another thing I bring to the field is a helmet liner. If you are bald like me, they really start grinding on your scalp after 10 or so hours. I personally made my own, but I am sure they can buy them. Plus, in the winter, when you are stationary but wearing a helmet, they retain heat pretty bloody well.


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Big Rambo knife and tomahawk ? Really? : do you bring a compound bow and explosive tipped arrows for taking out bunkers like Rambo also or do you prefer a cross bow with oak shafts so they shatter better when they hit the sentries necks, ala Wild Geese, oh wait that was what the Rambo knife was for.



Actually, the bow is for shooting down helicopters. Having recently been directly overflown by a pair of Hinds (what an intimidating sight!) I was wishing I had the Rambo's bow just in case.

One piece of kit I got here from one of the Americans I'm loving is my Wiley-X XL1 ballistic eyewear that has Transitions type lenses - no screwing around with lens changes. And they'll be great on my motorcycle when I get home.


----------



## Tank Troll (26 May 2012)

We use to get issued a helmet liner for the vehicle crew helmets they looked like a skull cap


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 May 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Big Rambo knife and tomahawk ?


Yup!


> Really? :


Uh huh.  
Wanna see em?



> do you bring a compound bow and explosive tipped arrows for taking out bunkers like Rambo also or do you prefer a cross bow with oak shafts so they shatter better when they hit the sentries necks,



What are you, new? 
oak shafts fall under protocol I of the Geneva conventions.
Article 35 clearly states that  weapons that cause superfluous injury or unnecessary suffering are banned.


----------



## Tank Troll (26 May 2012)

:


			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Yup!Uh huh.
> Wanna see em?
> 
> 
> ...



Here I thought Call of Duty delusions of grandeur were only present in our younger generation of vidiots


----------



## Robert0288 (26 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Another thing I bring to the field is a helmet liner. If you are bald like me, they really start grinding on your scalp after 10 or so hours. I personally made my own, but I am sure they can buy them. Plus, in the winter, when you are stationary but wearing a helmet, they retain heat pretty bloody well.



I've seen some good ones being used in hockey helmets made by underarmor


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 May 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> :
> Here I thought Call of Duty delusions of grandeur were only present in our younger generation of vidiots



Nope looks like it's rampant all over.  ANYONE who carries a knife larger than a gerber is basically a poser.
 :warstory:


----------



## MikeL (26 May 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I've seen some good ones being used in hockey helmets made by underarmor



These ones?
http://www.underarmour.com/shop/ca/en/mens-ua-solid-skull-cap/pid1217949-001

I bought one a lil while ago,  works really well for keeping the sweat out of my eyes, etc as well as a buffer between the helmet suspension and my head.


----------



## Robert0288 (26 May 2012)

Thats the one.  I've never had an issue with my helmet before.  But I might try it out under my toque or helmet during the winter.


----------



## TN2IC (28 May 2012)

Chocolate cover coffee beans... best "snack" in the field. Just saying, if you want your coffee fix.


----------



## Dkeh (28 May 2012)

On the subject of under armour, I always bring an under armour shirt, especially if there is going to be a lot of walking involved. Keeps you dry fairly well, and is a real lifesaver when the sun goes down and your sweat starts getting really chilly.


----------



## TN2IC (28 May 2012)

Underarmour is great. Unless you are outside of the wire. But this is a topic about the field. Thanks Journeyman for the correction.


----------



## Journeyman (28 May 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Underarmour is great. Unless you are outside of the wire. But this is a topic about training. Different ball game.


This is a topic about   What  to  Bring  to  the  Field.  It says so, right at the top of each post.  :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 May 2012)

A sense of humour. Seriously. It's the most important piece of kit you'll need.

And if you're a padre, this is important: 

The British Army has a secret weapon in its armoury: Padres are now training with a crook and some even take it on operations
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150523/British-Armys-new-secret-weapon-Padres-training-crook-operations.html#ixzz1wBIPimVE


----------



## OldSolduer (29 May 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Underarmour is great. Unless you are outside of the wire. But this is a topic about the field. Thanks Journeyman for the correction.



Underarmour also sticks to you in an explosion or a fire. In fact, wearing underarmour with CADPAT is prohibited, as far as I know.


----------



## dangerboy (29 May 2012)

One word of advice when packing your kit is not to pack your rucksack completely.  What will happen when you deploy is your friendly 2IC will give you additional items to carry that you probably won't think of : ammunition for the support weapons, extra batteries for the radios and observation devices, food and water. In fact you don't have a lot of space to put your own personal items, unfortunately we don't train like this very often and remember when we are stuck overseas.


----------



## Osotogari (29 May 2012)

Two things I that strongly recommend that have actually saved my and/or other peoples' lives:

1.  Your own multifuel stove.  Mine is an MSR dragonfly.  I can't tell you how many times the issue coleman stove has crapped out, especially when colder than -25C.  The coleman 2-burners that we are issued are durable but they aren't very efficient with their burn rate vs BTUs produced.   

2.  Your own GPS.  For $200 or so, you can get a decent GPS.  If you want to pay extra for one with its own maps, go for it, but being able to get a 10-figure grid reference when you have a casualty or to back up for your nav should be the main criteria when choosing a GPS. Mine is an Etrex that I've had for almost a decade; the only downside is that these will probably be banned on your PLQ but there's not excuse for not having one in other circumstances.


----------



## LineJumper (29 May 2012)

1 Lb brick of pemmican in a scent free bag. I've done 10 days on a Lb, just make sure you can find some food along the way before you run out. A few 1200 Cal mainstay works in a pinch too if you don't know how to render animal fat.


----------



## GnyHwy (29 May 2012)

Osotogari said:
			
		

> 2.  Your own GPS.  For $200 or so, you can get a decent GPS.  If you want to pay extra for one with its own maps, go for it, but being able to get a 10-figure grid reference when you have a casualty or to back up for your nav should be the main criteria when choosing a GPS. Mine is an Etrex that I've had for almost a decade; the only downside is that these will probably be banned on your PLQ but there's not excuse for not having one in other circumstances.



I cannot and probably never will understand the need to buy a brand new $200 GPS for work.

1.   You are provided with one if you require it.
2.   Does a brand new GPS offer anything more than a 10 year old one?  Aside from the practically useless functions that manufacturers add to drive up price and attractability?

I am going to go out on a limb and say that there is an obscene amount of GPS receivers collecting dust in people's basements.  These receivers still perform the necessary functions that a person needs: produce an MGRS grid (UTM will even do as long as you know what you're doing), plan a route, provide a bearing and range to a target.  After that it's all fluff to me.

I do own a GPS, but it was given to me.  If you want a GPS, post a wanted ad on Kijiji.  Wanted:  GPS that produces MGRS coordinates.  Willing to pay $20.  I am confident someone will answer with a $50 bid at least.


----------



## Loachman (29 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Underarmour also sticks to you in an explosion or a fire. In fact, wearing underarmour with CADPAT is prohibited, as far as I know.



The polyester boxer shorts, the turtlenecky things, and almost everything else issued will burn and stick too - but they are not prohibited.


----------



## LineJumper (29 May 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The polyester boxer shorts, the turtlenecky things, and almost everything else issued will burn and stick too - but they are not prohibited.



Boxer shorts aren't supposed to stick?


----------



## Osotogari (29 May 2012)

> 1.   You are provided with one if you require it.



Optimistically, I would ammend that to say "You could be provided with one, if circumstances permit"



> 2.   Does a brand new GPS offer anything more than a 10 year old one?  Aside from the practically useless functions that manufacturers add to drive up price and attractability?



I'd start with Kijiji or eBay, caveat emptor.  Mine is 10 years old, and it works fine for me.  I bought it when issued GPS's were so difficult to get as to be almost non-existent.  

Newer ones can use colour topo maps, which may or may not be more up to date than some of the maps we're provided with.    

Furthermore, most of the time and with practise, good navigation will often mitigate the use of a GPS, but for odd time when the weather has moved in and/or when I've had a no-duff it has literally been a lifesaver.

Also, lifesavers are good for the field.  I like the red ones, but the green ones aren't bad either


----------



## chrisf (29 May 2012)

> 2.   Does a brand new GPS offer anything more than a 10 year old one?  Aside from the practically useless functions that manufacturers add to drive up price and attractability?



Actually... yes they do in some cases...

I don't know about a 10 year old GPS receiver, but I've got two GPS receivers, one approx 15 years old (A magellan I believe) and another maybe 3 years old (A garmin).

The magellan needs to be outside to get a successful posistion lock, and won't work inside a vehicle, or heavy tree cover.

I've had the garmin get a successful lock in my basement.

There's a few advances (I don't recall exactly which ones, but I live with a geomatician, and I've had them all explained in detail) that do make a difference in new GPS receivers, however, an older GPS receiver will still provide accurate co-ordinates under appropriate conditions... and as a result of newer flashier models being very reasonably priced, you can probably pick up an older model cheap.


----------



## chrisf (29 May 2012)

Osotogari said:
			
		

> Optimistically, I would ammend that to say "You could be provided with one, if circumstances permit"



Or very often, if you ask...


----------



## VIChris (30 May 2012)

I carry a small alpine stove, and generally a small Bialetti espresso machine as well. I can have two shots cooked, served and the equipment stowed in under 7 minutes. It's a great way to stave off the effects of inclement weather, or the morale suppression team. It's usually only there on vehicle ops with the SVC BN, but I dragged it to 5200ft on avalanche training, and it was well worth it. 

This is the one, but they can be found at Homesense for abut the same price: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Express-2-Cup-Stovetop-Percolator/dp/B000NJHN30


----------



## GnyHwy (30 May 2012)

To the OP,

Now that you have run out and got all the stuff listed in the thread, I think you will now need a truck.

A truck is a good thing to bring to the field.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 May 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> A truck is a good thing to bring to the field.



I love my trucksack.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I love my trucksack.



 :rofl:


----------



## cupper (30 May 2012)

Little bit of a side track, but I'm looking at getting a set of safety glasses for use on jobsites and in precast concrete plants. I've been looking at Wiley X ballistic eyewear. I like the fact that you can get Light adjusting, and in prescription lenses.

Anyone who's used them have a review on how they work, fit, etc.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cupper (30 May 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I love my trucksack.



Comes in light, medium and heavy models. ;D

Just make sure you have a Trucksack recovery tech available if it breaks down in the field.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Comes in light, medium and heavy models. ;D
> 
> Just make sure you have a Trucksack recovery tech available if it breaks down in the field.



A Sherpa?   ;D


----------



## twilrecce (31 May 2012)

At least 2 for light trucksacks and 5 for heavy


----------



## OldSolduer (31 May 2012)

Pack horse or mule? Hmmmmmm


----------

